# Will do sub work; SE MN



## 93CobraCPR (Oct 7, 2004)

Late Jan. 05 finally some snow to plow; do you need some help? I'm available for sub work.

I'm located in Red Wing, MN and willing to travel for some work. Areas like Rochester and SE Twin cities can be traveled to within 1 hr drive.

I have a '04 Bobcat w/Blizzard 810SS can plow and stack but no sanding.

Winter been slow for us all and hope I can help out.

Matt
MACCS Services
(651)388-8646


----------

